# LED Interior Complete



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally done with the inside lights in my Cruze. 

Now only got the underglow in blue and fogs left to go
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

very sweet looking. did you replace the dome lights as well as put in floor LEDs? I was considering doing this myself with red.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Holy tanning bed batman!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes floor.. under the dash.. and dome and map lights....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Remember to always wear your sunglasses while getting in and out at night, don't want any premature vision loss.. lol :th_coolio:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Rocky87 said:


> Holy tanning bed batman!


LOL Great minds think alike.

I like it tsblu, matches your username


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

What can I say.... im a fan of the color blue...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the fist cruze lighthouse... looks great man


----------

